# 15% price hike for Federal, CCI, Speer and Remington ammunition



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, thats not going to help with the ammo sales between now and April 1st. People trying to load up before prices jump. I'll bet other MFGs bump their prices as well






-DallanC


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Well ****. That will accomplish nothing. Not like they aren’t making enough money. I guess they figured they would take advantage of the current market and make even more money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Stopped at SW in Riverdale yesterday and they had a very small amount of ammo on the shelf. Mostly 375, WSM, 338Lapua, and get this.....Federal green box 338 win and the price was $58. I think the price hike has happened weeks ago, at least there. 


Simple economics really. Supply and demand. The issue over the last year is that the various manufactures cant keep up with the demand then or present, running at 100%. Another variable I think, is Biden wanting to jump the minimum wage to $15 an hour. If that happens, everything on the shelves will increase in price.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I stopped by Cabela's in Farmington and Sportsman in Riverdale yesterday myself. Had to laugh at the ammo shelves but holy cow both looked like they are being gutted by Bass Pro in every department.

Taxidermist, that wasn't you wandering the aisles with a cell phone plug to their ear was it? :smile:


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

taxidermist said:


> Another variable I think, is Biden wanting to jump the minimum wage to $15 an hour. If that happens, everything on the shelves will increase in price.


It will keep the least skilled unemployed is what that will do, everything else cascades from there...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I went to Al's and Sportsman in Logan on Friday. Not one pound of powder or a primer in sight! I had a 1000 small and 1000 large pistol primers on KSL last week for $120 each. It was a dare from the guys I work with to see if anyone would pay it. I didn't believe anyone would. Well my phone lit up right away. One guy from Idaho Falls (Ashton) wanted them bad and was willing to drive down that day. He said he just wanted to shoot and he had a competition coming up and would to pay whatever anyone asked. I know how he feels. I gave them to him for $35 per brick. That's fair for both of us and I don't have to be one of those D-Bags trying to capitalize off other's needs.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

BTW, I have 2000 small rifle primers I'll trade for 2000 large rifle primers. I prefer CCI but I'll trade for Federal GM if you have them.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Taxidermist, that wasn't you wandering the aisles with a cell phone plug to their ear was it?









He!! NO! I leave that in the truck when I go inside someplace. Nothing irritates me more than seeing that and hearing the conversation.  

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-f...-federal-cci-speer-remington-ammunition.html#


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

longbow said:


> I went to Al's and Sportsman in Logan on Friday. Not one pound of powder or a primer in sight! I had a 1000 small and 1000 large pistol primers on KSL last week for $120 each. It was a dare from the guys I work with to see if anyone would pay it. I didn't believe anyone would. Well my phone lit up right away. One guy from Idaho Falls (Ashton) wanted them bad and was willing to drive down that day. He said he just wanted to shoot and he had a competition coming up and would to pay whatever anyone asked. I know how he feels. I gave them to him for $35 per brick. That's fair for both of us and I don't have to be one of those D-Bags trying to capitalize off other's needs.


I like what you did!! I saw your ad and was about to text with an offer of $35 LOL.

Let me look into my arsenal and I'll let you know about a trade. Need to keep some for myself ya know.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I like what you did!! I saw your ad and was about to text with an offer of $35 LOL.
> 
> Let me look into my arsenal and I'll let you know about a trade. Need to keep some for myself ya know.


I just promised a brick of 1000 to DallanC so I have 1000 left that I can trade. Hope that's OK.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

I need Large Magnum rifle primers if anyone has a lead. Need to work up some 300 PRC loads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Brettski7 said:


> I need Large Magnum rifle primers if anyone has a lead. Need to work up some 300 PRC loads.


How many you need?

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Longbow, I thought I had more large rifle primers  I only have 300. I sure wish I could have helped you out.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

For a non-reloader, what is the cutoff for small rifle vs large rifle in these primers?


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

DallanC said:


> How many you need?
> 
> -DallanC


Any really. We are just trying to get what we can at the moment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> For a non-reloader, what is the cutoff for small rifle vs large rifle in these primers?


Small rifle = 5.56 / 223 type ammo and anything built off of that small case type.

Large Rifle = your average centerfire hunting rifle on down through 22swift / 22-250 etc.

Large Rifle Magnum = used in the larger magnum rifles as you'd expect (7Mag, 7STW, 300WIN etc etc)

Small rifle are the same size as pistol, but are made out of thicker metal in the cup due to the AR15 and other semi-autos having a free floating firing pin.

It amuses me the people who dont reload that just buy "primers" to resell on KSL... end up buying Large Pistol primers for resale. Not alot of pistols use those really, 45ACP, 44mag etc etc, so not as high of demand. Resellers are kindof screwing themselves trying to flip large pistol primers. 8)

-DallanC


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Just an update from Vista. They will be producing non toxic ammo runs soon. That will be it for the year. We we’re asked to get any lead free orders placed immediately. To be ready for the fall hunts including waterfowl, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Who is "we" ???


-DallanC


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Who is "we" ???
> 
> -DallanC


Members of the wholesaler buying group.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Longbow, I thought I had more large rifle primers  I only have 300. I sure wish I could have helped you out.


No problem. DallanC and I did some swapping and now I can breathe a little better. Thanks anyway.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Didn’t see the new price increase posted but Vista has another one effective July 1st











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

